# Spider-Man: No Way Home: Spidey wird groß [Spoilerfrei]



## Maci Naeem (14. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spider-Man: No Way Home: Spidey wird groß [Spoilerfrei]* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Spider-Man: No Way Home: Spidey wird groß [Spoilerfrei]*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Frullo (18. Dezember 2021)

Für mich mit Abstand der beste Spidey mit Tom Holland - endlich mal etwas Charakter-Entwicklung.


----------



## MarcHammel (19. Dezember 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Für mich mit Abstand der beste Spidey mit Tom Holland - endlich mal etwas Charakter-Entwicklung.


Ich fand, dass er zwar nicht der beste Spidey mit Holland war, aber er war echt gut. 

Achtung, Spoiler!


Spoiler



War allerdings echt geil, als die Leute im Kino geklatscht haben, als der gute alte Toby-Spidey auftauchte.  

Ein Film mit Toby Maquire, der einen gealterten Spider-Man behandelt, wäre irgendwie interessant. Von mir aus auch gern mit Bezug zu No Way Home.


----------

